# عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2007)

اهلا باجمل عروسه:748pf:

الف مليون مبروك :ab8:

ربنا يجعل كل ايامك سعاده وهنا :Red_Heart_with_Arro

نورتى المنتدى بعد اجازه سعيده طويله اشتقنالك :11_6_204:


:36_3_11::16_4_9::36_3_11::16_4_9::36_3_11::16_4_9:​


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

عروستنا الفراشه الجميله  رجعت :yahoo:
اهلا اهلا اهلا  نورتي المنتدى بعد غيبه طويله 30:
 ربنا يسعدك  ويجعل كل ايامك سعادة وفرح 
 مبروك ليكي ولعريسك  ربنا يهنيكم ببعض 
واصلي ان ربنا يكون ثالثكم في بيتكم الجديد 
ويا ربي تعيشو في تبات ونبات وخلفو صبيان وبنات :smil12:
قربي يا فروشه عشان اقرصك في ركبتك :smil15:
وحشتييييييييييييييييييييييني يا عسل :love45:​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرو ستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

انا اسفه يا فراشه الواو سقطت منى سهوا فى العنوان

يعتدز يا جمل عروسه

لانى لقيت المنتدى نوره ذاد مره واحده مصدقتش لقيت فراشه موجوده


جريت علشان اهنيكى​


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف الف الف مبروك يافراشة:Love_Mailbox:
نورتى المنتدى من تانى
انا قولت برضوااا الغيبة دى اكيد سببها فرحك
مبروك وربنا يهنيكى يارب
بس كل ده شهر عسل :yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

مبروك يا فراشتنا رجوعك لعيلتك الكبيره وبنتمنالك كل السعاده فى حياتك الجديده:yahoo: .......ويا رب عقبال كل البنات اللى عندنا يتجوزوا علشان نفرح فيهم:beee: ...قصدى بيهم .......حمدالله على السلامه يا قمر:love45: .


----------



## Basilius (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

*الف حمدلله على السلامة يا فراشة *
*ومبروك فرحك و ربنا يجعل ايامك كلها فرح و سعادة *
*نورتينا يا فراشة زي ما كنتي منورانا قبل كدة *
*ربنا يعطيكوا السعادة و الهدوء *​


----------



## the servant (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عرستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

سلام ونعمة للجميع,,,

اختنا العزيزة فراشة مسيحية فعلا المنتدي كان محتاح فعلا وجود فراشتة علشان تضيف لمسة جميلة للمنتدي ...الف مبروك ويارب كل ايامكم تكون فرح وسعادة(بس ياريت تبقي تفتكري الباسورد بتوعك)
يلا بقي ضمي عريسك للمنتدي ونشوف مواضيع مين اشد ....

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## veansea (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

ايدا ايدا ايه النور الجامد ده 
اه يا عيونى 
اكيد دى فراشه رجعت
الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
وحشينى يا فروشه يا عسل
و عقبال متجيبيلنا دسته اولاد وبنات 
من كل نوع دسته 
ومش مشكله احنا هنربيهم معاكى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
يارب تكونى مبسوطه وربنا يخلى ايامك كلها سعاده
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

:mus13:فراشة مسيحية رجعت :mus13:

مبروك علينا رجوعك يا فراشتنا

ويارب مش تغيبي عننا تاني

اهلا بيكي نورتي بيتك من جديد 

وبجد وحشتينا

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## totty (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

_صدقينى صدقينى
فرحت مووووووووووت لما لاقيتك رجعتى لنا تانى
الف مبروووك وعقبال البيبى بقه بس مش عايزين الاجازه تطول كده
ههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتينا بجد_​


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف مبروك 
اختنا العزيزة 
لكن ممنوع غليك الدخول للمنتدى بمفردك
عليك اصطحاب زوجك ايضا
الرب يبارك حياتكم 
والف مبروك لينا رجوعك


----------



## K A T Y (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

_*الف الف مبروك يا اجمل فراشة في المنتدي:ab8:*_

_*وربنا دايما يفرح قلبك ويبسطك*_

_*:yahoo:ومبروك علينا رجعوك لينا بالسلامة:yahoo:*_

_*ونورتينا من تاني:36_3_16:*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الله يبارك فيكم يا جماعة فاجئتونى بتهانيكم الرائعة دى :Love_Letter_Open:

و عقبال كل البنات و الولاد 30:

كاندى حبيبتى ميرسى على الموضوع احرجتينى :love34:

فادية تعالى اقرصينى بس اللى يحصلنى :smil15:

كاندى ربنا بيحبك مشفتش الموضوع غير بعد ما اتصلح كان هايبقى ليا كلام تانى معاكى :boxing:

تينا هانقررررر بقا .. اهو سافر بعد الشهرين دول 

دونا ايوة نفرح فيهم و نمشى فى جوازتهم :fun_lol:

اثناسيوس عقبالك و المنتدى منور بيكم و بالزعيم و ابن الملك :new5:

فيرى انت متابع معايا على الخط طاب استر عليا :shutup22:

فينيسيا دستة من كل نوع حرام عليكى هما اتنين و هديهملك تربيهم برضة :smil15:

مينا باشا عقبالك لما تتجوز بنتى كدا قريب :smil12:

توتى خلاص الاجازة خلصت :smil13:

أخى العزيز استفانوس لو لازم ادخل مع جوزى يبقى هاتشفونى كل شهر مرة :fun_oops:

كاتى ميرسى حبيبتى و دا نورك 

مشكورين حبايبى كتير و انا كمان اشتقتلكم و على طول بفكر فيكم 

ربنا يخليكم ليا يا احلى اخوات فى الدنيا كلها

و عقبالكم كوووووووووووووووولكم


----------



## losivertheprince (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

*سلام المسيح :
كم هو جميل الرجوع الي من نحبه ونعرف يقينآ انه يحبنا ايضآ 
انا مكن اكون اجدد واحد في اللي دخل وهني لكن علي العموم هي فرصة لتهنئتين :
1 - لزواجك السعيد والف مبروك
2 - رجوعك لاسرتك الكبيرة 
ربنا يبارك فيكي وفي زوجك بكلة ربنا  *​


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



> أخى العزيز استفانوس لو لازم ادخل مع جوزى يبقى هاتشفونى كل شهر مرة



لالالالالا
سحبت كلامي
وخليك معنا دائما


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

حمد لله علي السلامه نورتي المنتدي بعد طول غياب 
ويارب تبقي ايامك كلها سعادة وفرح


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

مبروك يا فراشة وحمدلة على السلامة وحشتينى يا اروبة جداا ​


----------



## Ramzi (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

:mus13::mus13::mus13:الف الف الف الف الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا احلى فراشة :mus13::mus13::mus13:
اهلا بعودتك يا عروستنا:99:
كلنا استفقدناك يا فراشة 
:new5:والكل كان بيتمنالك كل الخير:new5:
وانا شخصيا مبسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط بعودتك
فيا الف مرحبا بك


----------



## psycho (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

مبروك فراشه ألف مبروك وعقبال كُل ألإخوه وألأأخوات

مع خالص أمنياتى بالسعاده وخالص ألتوفيق

تحياتى لكُم جميعا أينما كُنتُم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

losivertheprince ميرسى جدآ على تهنئتك الجميلة و الكلمات النابعة من قلب صافى محب للجميع و خلينى ارحب بيكى و اهنيكى على العضوية المباركة و عقبالك حبيبتى 

استفانوس انا معاكم على طول

sparrow الله يسلمك ميرسى جدآ جدآ

ميرناااااااا ميرسى يا باشا و عقبالك و انتى كمان وحشانى قووووووووووووى و وحشتنى شقاوتك

Ramzi ميرسى على الكلام الحلو دا يا رمزى و عقبالك يا رب 

psycho الله يبارك فيك ميرسى جدآ جدآ


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> losivertheprince ميرسى جدآ على تهنئتك الجميلة و الكلمات النابعة من قلب صافى محب للجميع و خلينى ارحب بيكى و اهنيكى على العضوية المباركة و عقبالك حبيبتى
> 
> استفانوس انا معاكم على طول
> 
> ...


فال الله ولا فالك :act23:
طبعا احسدونا اكمننا احرار وانتو لا ​


----------



## lousa188114 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

*الف مبروك يا فراشة يا جميلة بس لو كنا نعرف كنا جينة باركنا لحد البيت وجبنا النقطة كمان بس ملحوقة ساعة البنبينوا ربنا يبارك حياتكم والمسيح يكون معاكم ومع اولادكم امين 
والففففف مبروك كمان مره​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



ginajoojoo قال:


>


 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الكارت الجميل دا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



ميرنا قال:


> فال الله ولا فالك :act23:
> 
> طبعا احسدونا اكمننا احرار وانتو لا ​


 
يا بت انتى هو الجواز سجن اة :fun_oops:

بس شر لابد منة :t17:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



lousa188114 قال:


> *الف مبروك يا فراشة يا جميلة بس لو كنا نعرف كنا جينة باركنا لحد البيت وجبنا النقطة كمان بس ملحوقة ساعة البنبينوا ربنا يبارك حياتكم والمسيح يكون معاكم ومع اولادكم امين ​*
> 
> *والففففف مبروك كمان مره*​


 
خلاص ماشى بس قولى يا رب ييجى

و ميرسى حبيبتى على التهنئة و عقبالك يا رب 30:


----------



## fullaty (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف الف مبروك يا فراشتنا وخدى بالك من ركبتك هتتهرى قرص من البنات هنا :new6:
ههههههههههههه

وعقبال ما يبقوا اولادك اعضاء معانا ومشرفين كمان :2:

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعيشى دايما فى سعاده :yaka::yaka:


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

حمدالله على السلامه يا اجمل فراشه
الف مبروك وربنا يجعل حياتك كلها فرح ووسعاده
ربنا يفرحك ديما

:Roses::Roses::Roses:

:36_3_15::36_3_15:

:11_6_204:​


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الحمدلله على السلامه يافرااشه 

نورتي المنتدى 


ومبروك الزواج عليك 

منه المال ومنك الابناء 

خدي بالك من جوزك ههههههه


----------



## Tabitha (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

حمد الله على السلامة يا فراشة يا جميلة 


وحشتيييييييينا :new8:


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

صبح صبح ياعم الحج .

حماتي وصلت يا جدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان

:yaka: عدي علينا كمان شهرين


----------



## ارووجة (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

شتئناالك كومايات ياغالية
الف مبروووووك
يارب تتهني وتشوفي احلى الايام واسعدها ^__^


----------



## sunny man (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

مرحبا بعودتك يا فراشة المنتدى. المنتدى نور برجوعك. عايزينك تطيرى فى كل انحاء المنتدى


----------



## romyo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف مليون مبروك يا اجمل عروسة واجمل فراشة

نورتى اجمل منتدى
وعقبال ما تجيبى لينا مشرفين صغيرين
ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> الف الف مبروك يا فراشتنا وخدى بالك من ركبتك هتتهرى قرص من البنات هنا :new6:
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> وعقبال ما يبقوا اولادك اعضاء معانا ومشرفين كمان :2:
> ...


 
انا ركبتى اتهرت بس معلش المهم نفرح بيهم :999:

الا واحدة بس مش عايزة تتجوز و مسيرى اجننا و اخليها تتجوز leasantr

أولادى هايدخلوا أدمنز على طول يا بنتى أمال اية :t31:

ميرسى جدآ حبيبتى على التهنئة و عقبالك يا رب :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> حمدالله على السلامه يا اجمل فراشه
> 
> الف مبروك وربنا يجعل حياتك كلها فرح ووسعاده
> ربنا يفرحك ديما​
> ...


 
الله يسلمك حبيبتى 

ميرسى ليكى و عقبالك يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> الحمدلله على السلامه يافرااشه
> 
> نورتي المنتدى
> 
> ...


 
الله يسلمك اختى العزيزة 

و الله يبارك فيكى و عقبالك يا رب

و ماتخافيش دا جوة قلبى و عقلى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



Anestas!a قال:


> حمد الله على السلامة يا فراشة يا جميلة
> 
> 
> وحشتيييييييينا :new8:


الله يسلمك حبيبتى و انتى كمان وحشانى جدآ

و الف مبرووووووووووك على الاشراف تستاهلى حبيبتى كل خير ربنا يعوضك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> صبح صبح ياعم الحج .
> 
> حماتي وصلت يا جدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> 
> :yaka: عدي علينا كمان شهرين


 
اخ عليك يا مينا كدا مش عايزنى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



ارووجة قال:


> شتئناالك كومايات ياغالية
> 
> الف مبروووووك
> يارب تتهني وتشوفي احلى الايام واسعدها ^__^​


 
ميرسى يا عسولة على تهنئتك الجميلة دى و الصورة الحلوة دى :new8:

و عقبالك يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



sunny man قال:


> مرحبا بعودتك يا فراشة المنتدى. المنتدى نور برجوعك. عايزينك تطيرى فى كل انحاء المنتدى


 
ميرسى كتير يا مان على التهنئة الرقيقة دى و عقبالك يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



romyo قال:


> الف مليون مبروك يا اجمل عروسة واجمل فراشة​
> 
> نورتى اجمل منتدى
> وعقبال ما تجيبى لينا مشرفين صغيرين
> ههههههههههههه​


 
ميرسى يا أجمل روميو فى كل المنتديات و عقبالك يا باشا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

انا اخر واحد يعلم يا فراشة بس علي العموم ربنا يبارك الزيجة المقدسة علي اسمة ويخلي بتكم كنيسة صغيرة والف مبروك:yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



marounandrew قال:


> انا اخر واحد يعلم يا فراشة بس علي العموم ربنا يبارك الزيجة المقدسة علي اسمة ويخلي بتكم كنيسة صغيرة والف مبروك:yahoo:


 
الله يبارك فيك و عقبالك يا رب 30:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف مبرووووك عليكى يا فراشة و ربنا يبارك حياتك الجديدة و يديكى الزرية الصالحة

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

*الف الف مبروك يا فراشتنا علي حاجتين30:30:*
*اولا الزيجه المباركه وربنا يحافظ عليكم ويبعد عنكم المشاكل:10_9_209[1]:*
*وثانيا عودتك للمنتدي:999:*
* ومتغبيش عننا تاني *
*بس زعلانه منك موقلتليش ليه علي معاد الفرح عشان كنت جيت وقرصتك في ركبتك*
*ههههههههههه:yahoo:*​


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

ويلكم بااااااااااااااك فراااااشه
نورتى المنتدى ياقمر
الف مليون وخمسين  مبرووووووووووك
بس ايه ده
من اولها بتقولى على الجواز سجن
طب كويس بشرة خييييييير :t33:
ما انا راى كده من زماااااااان
ههههههههههههه

ربنا يهنيكى ياقمر وتكون ايامك كلها خير وحب وسلام
ويلا بقى هما 8 شهور كمان
ونفرح ببامبينو صغنوووووووووووووووووووون
وحلو زى مامته طبعا

الف مبروك ياجميييل
وحمدلله على سلامتك


----------



## losivertheprince (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> losivertheprince ميرسى جدآ على تهنئتك الجميلة و الكلمات النابعة من قلب صافى محب للجميع و خلينى ارحب بيكى و اهنيكى على العضوية المباركة و عقبالك حبيبتى
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح :
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> الف مبرووووك عليكى يا فراشة و ربنا يبارك حياتك الجديدة و يديكى الزرية الصالحة​
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة​


 
ميرسى كتير يا روكى و عقبالك يا رب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



mero_engel قال:


> *الف الف مبروك يا فراشتنا علي حاجتين30:30:*
> 
> *اولا الزيجه المباركه وربنا يحافظ عليكم ويبعد عنكم المشاكل:10_9_209[1]:*
> *وثانيا عودتك للمنتدي:999:*
> ...


 
يا عينى عليكى يا ركبتى جابت كل الوان الطيف من القرص :new6:

ميرسى يا ميرو حبيبتى على التهنئة و عقبالك يا رب قريب نفرح بيكى :yahoo:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



twety قال:


> ويلكم بااااااااااااااك فراااااشه
> نورتى المنتدى ياقمر
> الف مليون وخمسين مبرووووووووووك
> بس ايه ده
> ...


 
من بوقك لباب السماء اجيب بامبينو يا رب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




انا بقول سجن اة بس سجن حلو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و ميرسى حبيبتى على التهنئة الحلوة دى وعقبالك يا رب نفرح بيكى  30:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

*



سلام المسيح :
ربنا يخليكي ويجعل ايامك مع المسيح جميله جدآ جدآ وكلها بركة 
احب اوضح بس نقطة صغيرة ...
هما الصراحه كام نقطة تهنيني .... مش تهنيني 
لالالا 
انا لوسيفر زا برنس وخدي بالك من برنس دي قوي 
برنس اوك

أنقر للتوسيع...


أوك يا برنس سورى معلش مختش بالى 

ماتزعلش يا عم *​


----------



## †السريانيه† (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*

الف الف الف مبررروك  ربنا يسعدك ياحببتي نورتي المنتدى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عروستنا رجعت ونورت المنتدى*



†السريانيه† قال:


> الف الف الف مبررروك ربنا يسعدك ياحببتي نورتي المنتدى​


 
الله يبارك فيكى حبيبتى ميرسى جدآ جدآ 

و عقبالك يا رب


----------

